# HCG Trigger injection - lost some when trying to release air bubbles!



## LoubieLou73 (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi there,

I'm new to this and this is my first time going through IVF...I'm freaking out a bit because I did my HCG injection last night and when I pressed the plunger to release the air bubbles, some of the liquid squirted out before I had a chance to inject it.  I don't think it was very much but am worried that this will have an impact... 

I phoned the clinic but it's the weekend and don't think this could be considered an emergency!  Am I silly to worry about this?  I don't know whether it's important or not.  Am finding this incredibly stressful...so many things that can go wrong with no guarantee of a positive outcome.  Everyone keeps telling me to be positive but am finding it hard not to worry about every little thing!

Would really appreciate some advice on this.

Thanks xxx


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi LoubieLou,
I did same thing but with menopur - clinic told me not to worry as it would only have been a little bit and happens a lot.

I think it's unlikely to have an impact, but since it's the hcg injection I'd phone the out of hours number just in case they suggest you go in a little bit earlier for EC. Plus I'm not sure you'll relax until someone who really knows tells you it's all okay, and that's the most important thing now.

Good luck with the final bit of your treatment and hoping you are posting baby news soon!
Hugs x


----------



## LoubieLou73 (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi fififi,

Thanks so much for your advice    I called the out of hours and they said it didn't matter.  Apparently I wasn't supposed to release the air bubbles!!  

Loubie xxx


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi again Loubie,
Glad you got reassurance from the clinic. Baby dust whizzing your way!!! Best of luck, fififi


----------



## LoubieLou73 (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks    Had EC today and there were 22 eggs!!  So all that worry was for nothing!


----------

